# Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multinational)



## daffey (15 Feb 2008)

I setup a company with my sister. She recommended a friend of hers that told her he was working as an accountant for a large multinational. We decided to use him and gave him full access to our bank account.

We began trading and business was beginning to take off. Some time later I became suspicious of the accountant due to some fundamental error that he had made. I began to fully investigate every single transaction, lodgment, sale, purchase etc. What I discovered horrified me.

*First of all he was NOT qualified although he had told us that he was.
*He wrote cheques or made payments on the behalf of other companies which I have verified had no dealings with my company.
*None of the invoices had proper numbers and started at 621 (0-620 didn't exist)
*Some invoices he had used different vat numbers on them.
*He withdrew money from the company bank account and won't explain why.
*When we parted company he never/refused to return the cheque book or bank statements, lodgment books

Forgetting that some of the above could appear as criminal, can I report him to the accrediting body in which he is almost qualified?

Can I use the threat of reporting him to the accrediting body to force him to comply?

What are the accrediting body likely to do?

Any other suggestion besides the criminal route would be appreciated


----------



## webtax (15 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest accountant*

Why do you not wish to go down the criminal route? It would seem the most logical course of action given that he has taken money from your bank account and is still in possession of your cheque book. You should of course report him to his accountancy body also as soon as possible.


----------



## sandymount (15 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest accountant*



daffey said:


> *First of all he was NOT qualified although he had told us that he was.
> 
> What are the accrediting body likely to do?
> 
> Any other suggestion besides the criminal route would be appreciated



He is not qualified so it is unlikely any accredited body could do. Go to the Garda immediately if you think you have been defrauded.


----------



## webtax (15 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest accountant*

If he is training to be a member of an accounting body they could bar him from completing his qualification or use some similiar disciplinary measure. All it would take is a phone call to make them aware of the situation & they could advise you of the complaints procedure.


----------



## Complainer (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest accountant*

Was he forging signatures on cheques? Or how did he make payments without your approval?


----------



## Maread (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest accountant*



Complainer said:


> Was he forging signatures on cheques? Or how did he make payments without your approval?


 

Or did you give him the power to sign cheques etc?  If so, contact your bank immediately to remove this and cancel any remaining cheques.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multination*



daffey said:


> ...Any other suggestion besides the criminal route would be appreciated



Why?


----------



## mercman (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multination*

Either Daffey has gone aground or he was having a bad dream. If anybody knows him could they tell him to wake up and run to the Gardai after he stops the cheques in the book that was ripped off.


----------



## eggerb (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multination*



aircobra19 said:


> Why?


 
I agree! I'd be interested to know why on earth would you not just straight to the Gardaí?


----------



## DavyJones (23 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multination*

How strange, any updates?!


----------



## ClubMan (24 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multination*

Are these part of the same case?

*Suspicious company member?*
*Use of business bank account*
*Criminal Law Vs Company Law*


----------



## ajapale (24 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multination*

Daffy, Did you take the (good) advice provided by ubi below?
aj



daffey said:


> 1.Under what circumstances can a shareholder who has access to a company bank account, take money from it?
> 
> 2.Would a director have to approve any drawings on the bank account or is it sufficient just to be authorised to access bank account to take money from it?
> 
> 3.What other reason would a shareholder have to lodge money into a company bank account other than investment or purchase of a good or service offered by the company?






ubiquitous said:


> I would have thought it pretty much impossible to answer these questions meaningfully on a site such as this given their open-ended nature and the complexity of company law. If your queries relate to an real-life situation, you may need to get proper legal advice.





daffey said:


> Doesn't relate to a real life event that effects me, just a debate I had about a large company and obvious security breech. Website sufficient for this purpose
> 
> Tks...


----------



## RainyDay (25 Feb 2008)

*Re: Reporting a dishonest "accountant". (nearly qualified and working for multination*

Posts attacking the poster removed. 

Attack the post if you wish, but not the poster.


----------

